# New Top Gear Series Trailer! - Top Gear



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

It'll never be the same, no chemistry, I'm not watching it blah blah blah...

Cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sundays will be back to how they should be


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Hehe
At least we get to watch it for free without having to pay for YET ANOTHER subscription.

Looking forward to watching just about anything thats got cars in it.
Big day sunday, F1, MotoGP, BTCC all in one day :thumb:


----------



## David_Melv (May 20, 2015)

I will watch it for sure, All ways liked Chris Harris on /Drive


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I really can't see it being any good, Chris Evans thinks he is the "big I am" and will do everything to overshadow anyone else, as RaceGlazer has said - no chemistry. The BBC have knee jerked a reaction expecting the umpteen millions of viewers that they used to get, they still don't see that the three amigo's were what people wanted to see just dickin around.
I will see what the old team come up with but with MotoGP, BTCC and all the American motor sports online now there is always something to catch up with.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I was taking the line that I expect most will say - I agree that seeing the old mob mucking about with cars was funny in itself, but Evans may be humbled by taking on such a high profile and formerly successful mantle and may not be as bullish as we expect. Whether the new cast has the grasp of nuance and gesture the others had remains to be seen...but there's only one way to find out.
I shan't be paying to watch Clarkson et al though, as you say there's plenty to watch anyway


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Not for me. I know the old group wrecked stuff but those Reliants are rare. The C Plate one the killed was a mint early Rialto a classic. Plus Chris Evans really annoys me anyway.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't get all the negativity about this. Clarkson had to go, well, they just didn't renew his contract, they didn't actually push him out. It doesn't matter who you are you cannot punch people you work with and get away with it. I like Clarkson but he's an idiot for punching a colleague. The BBC did the least that they had to. The others chose to walk away with clarkson (I assume). We should all be moaning if there was to be no more topgear full stop. But the BBC are attempting to keep this going, and good on them, and if they're successful I'm sure it'll make them lots of money, and rightly so. If you don't like Chris Evans then fair enough, I personally dont have a problem with him, I find him quite happy go lucky, and that's a good thing in my book. But all the other negativity about this show seems a bit unthought out. Its no different to if you got punched at work by someone really popular, wouldn't you see it fit that the person should have to go? Or are we saying its okay to go round assaulting people if your popular?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I will give it a go and not pre-judge it, I think you dont know unless you try well thats what i tell my kids all the time and i still cant them to eat a decent indian meal.

And like or hate Mr Evans you cant say he doesnt like motors thats for sure.


----------



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

Looks okay to be fair, will be giving it a try out!


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Well looking forward to the new series. Mostly liked the last format, but Clarkson was a complete ladies rude bits.
Idiots hooning around in cars just some light entertainment

I think having am American presenter was a good idea as the Americans lap up top gear


----------



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

Will give it ago and see what it's like but we all know it won't be the same as it was before but it may just as good or dare I say it better


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Same show as before, different accents.


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

I always liked Clarkson in the early days but it got too OTT towards the end - mind you there was one thing about him I never liked - he never washed his own cars- bragged about his Ferrari being so dirty - now that is just not natural! Whenever I have seen Chris Evans in one of his cars it's always been clean (not that he does it himself probably!) - so based on that I like him!


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

Everything has an end, the results for trying to keep it alive usually are not the best, but I will see it for sure.

same thing for the 3 stars that are out of the show, they try to keep the "show" alive, I hope I am wrong.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Im looking forward to it.

I was disgusted with most of the comments on other forums...slagging him off...and rubbishing the show before it even started.I thought the comments was disgusting..give him a chance.

I like the trio but lie anything tings come to an end...
Chris evans is taking on a BIG job so fair play on him and taking the abuse before it even started..

Hes a massive petrol head and knows his stuff..more than Clarkson I think
So roll on the new top gear


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it and hoping they bring something new. We've just had the last episode of the Clarkson/Hammond/May Top Gear and I just thought it was a re-take of a re-take of a previous episode. Same rubbish racing and destroying caravans, same thing modifying them in ways only prepubescent boys would find amusing, same Clarkson running into various structures, same highly-produced 'thrilling' ending etc etc etc. To be honest, it went about 3 years past its sell by date.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

The old mob were funny.


----------

